# NFC Show



## poshmog (Mar 2, 2009)

Just had to let you know that Indi got his 3rd PC on saturday ,which now makes him PR Fenrisulven Indiana,he also had a red card day,so proud of him.
Had a lovely day at a really nice show .
Took 3 cats ,all chasing 3rd certs ,Fluff got his 3rd MC and got 1st in a class of 8-most handsome.
Lulu missed out on the GRMC but got BOB so all did well and mum was thrilled to bits with them


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Very well done, brilliant results and a lovely show.


----------



## tilsie (Jun 15, 2009)

poshmog said:


> Just had to let you know that Indi got his 3rd PC on saturday ,which now makes him PR Fenrisulven Indiana,he also had a red card day,so proud of him.
> Had a lovely day at a really nice show .
> Took 3 cats ,all chasing 3rd certs ,Fluff got his 3rd MC and got 1st in a class of 8-most handsome.
> Lulu missed out on the GRMC but got BOB so all did well and mum was thrilled to bits with them


Well done Lesley :smile5:. Indy certainly excelled. Fluff also did you proud 'MC Fluff' how lovely. I am sure the lovely Lulu will get the GMC next time.


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

Congrats - I :001_tt1: Indi but they are all beautiful!


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

i saw your boy  i love the fenrisulven cats, the breeder isnt far from me


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Well done. Any piccies of the gorgeous boy?


----------



## poshmog (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks for your messages folks 
This is his lordship,doing what he does best !!


----------



## tilsie (Jun 15, 2009)

poshmog said:


> Thanks for your messages folks
> This is his lordship,doing what he does best !!


....and why not??? He so deserves it :001_tt1:


----------



## animallover09 (Oct 11, 2008)

yes well done Indie and Lesley, he does wel and truely deseve it, :001_tt1:


----------



## allison6564 (Aug 20, 2009)

Well done on some great results


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

congratulations 
never heard of that prefix before


----------



## poshmog (Mar 2, 2009)

From Kidderminster,their daughters prefix is Snokrystal which is the older of the 2 prefixes.
The lad on my avatar is Snokrystal.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

yes i know who you are talking about now thank you


----------

